# Truss Tails are not all level



## CTSNicholas (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello,

I have a truss system for a hip roof and a 8 to 10 inch energy heel. The trusses have been installed and set about 3 weeks ago. When going to install the sub-facia (2x6) the truss tails are not anywhere near level! Meaning, if I install the sub-facia to match the height of one tail on each end of the 16' board, and then use a 6' level to make sure it's level, I have multiple truss ends/tails that are either an 1" - 1.5" above the top of the subfacia height, or some are even 1" or so below the top of the subfacia height. I can't figure out why they are this way in the first place. When measuring the energy heel I find there is maybe a 1/4" to 3/8" variance which isn't good, but the tails are way more wavy than that.

Have any of you guys encountered this? It's not right to just split the difference in height, because then the sheathing on the first row will be wavy and my sub-facia board will not line up. Seems like the only solution is to plane down and taper the tails that are 1.5" above the top edge of sub facia and shim up the ones that are below and find a happy medium. Not happy with this at all. Truss manufacture claims it may be a shop error when the web was added after the energy heel. Regardless, the only suggest was to plane them but he doesn't know it's 1.5" of the 2x4 that would need shaved off. Looking into getting a labor compensation from them at least.


----------

